# Trolling for Fishzilla



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Imagine trolling along for any fish willing to bite on a chunk of plastic and steel.
Your rod bends violently with a bite.
Do you 1) Stop the motor? 2) Slow down? or 3)Keep the same speed? 
Recently, I think I slowed the motor down and scrambled around for the net, all the while reeling and not letting any slack in the line. When Fishzilla was 10 yards from the boat, he took his second jump and spit out my bait. While the whole experience was a thrill, the fish in the boat was the objective.
In retrospect, I am thinking if I kept up the forward speed of the boat, Fishzilla may not have caught up to the boat and returned my lure. Or if I had set a firmer hook......How fast can a 6 lb. LM Bass swim? What are your thoughts?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Best thing to do when something like that happens is: 1) Troll around and wait for a bite, after you hook the fish, mark your spot either by gps or memory. 2) Look around quickly and see if there are any ducks or geese in the area. 3) If you see any birds, attempt to land the fish.4) If the fish throws your hook.5) Head back to the dock, load the boat.6) Go home and get your waterfowl gear ready and cleaned up. 7) Go back to the gps spot on Oct 15 or Oct 22 depending on the location. 8) Show up at that spot a hour before sunset and HUNT!. If no birds were around when the fish was hooked,go back to step one and repeat.lol


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Best advice I've ever heard. I fished a tourny in Michigan last year on opening day and the lake was covered in birds. Really wish i had my MI license and the 12 gauge. Fishing sucked, boated a ton of bass, none legal, and 3 15'' took the pot.


----------

